# Cardboard box as bed



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys, so as of now I don't have a crate yet but I prepared a cardboard box and what I'm planning to do is to cut a little door on it so it can open & close and at night for example I would stick it with tape.
Would that be fine just for a couple of days?

And also if yes, should I cut the top open so it can see the ceiling + get more fresh air? 
And what should I put in there? Should I make a small window and put something see-through there or what? please let me know


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to get a crate before you bring your pup home. Your pup will just thank you for providing such a great chew toy with the cardboard box; it's totally inappropriate.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't forget if there's an accident, the pee will soak into the cardboard. What I did was put my puppy's bed beside mine, on the floor by my head. He was blocked in by the walls, in the corner, and I put a baby gate between the wall and the bed. This worked out perfectly, because I knew if he woke up he had to pee, and it trained him to sleep there. Maybe you could try this out? Congrats, BTW!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would give the pup a box as a shredding toy!  Mine would have that thing in pieces in minutes. Fun, but not appropriate for actual containment. If you're totally against using a crate then you're better off having the pup just sleep with you in bed. I had one pup that was a monster going to bed the first week home and I ended up letting him fall asleep in my arms while I was reading, then gently put him in his crate (which was right next to my bed so he could see, smell, hear me) for the rest of the night.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Personally, I'd never put a pup in a box like that. When the pup gets out of it, it will be into EVERYTHING in the room. Crating is good for many things, the main one being keeping the puppy safe when you can't watch him/her! If you have to wait a few days to get the money for the crate, just wait to pick the pup up for a couple of days. I'm sure any good breeder would understand and would rather you have an appropriate set up before taking the puppy.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

You're asking for trouble with a cardboard box. If your pup is anything like Suki was as a young pup - your pup will have a belly full of cardboard before the first day is over!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Speedy, If you can't get your crate before you pick up your pup, contact the breeder and ask them if you could borrow a crate until you get yours. They might have one handy that they would be willing to let you borrow.
I definitely wouldn't use anything else other that a wire or plastic crate. You want to start off right with your new pup and not have to keep changing what you are going to be using and training him in.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Speedy, If you can't get your crate before you pick up your pup, contact the breeder and ask them if you could borrow a crate until you get yours. They might have one handy that they would be willing to let you borrow.
> I definitely wouldn't use anything else other that a wire or plastic crate. You want to start off right with your new pup and not have to keep changing what you are going to be using and training him in.


:thumbup:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

puppies + cardboard and somesuch = shredding
Exhibit A:


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right, I was just asking because I might not get it on time, hopefully I do. On Saturdays and Sundays there is like a market thing where there's plenty of stuff even for dogs and my parents want to buy a crate there but I was thinking what if we don't get one? Either way if there isn't a 36" one then I'm going to buy a smaller one for now and then save up money for a bigger one as he grows up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If you can't purchase a crate in time, BORROW one. It is an absolute necessity. A cardboard box would never do. I have two house rabbits that could shred a box in a matter of minutes.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Elaine said:


> You need to get a crate before you bring your pup home. Your pup will just thank you for providing such a great chew toy with the cardboard box; it's totally inappropriate.


100% agree

Don't get a dog if you cannot provide for it properly please. You already had a misstep with jumping the gun on the last one. Think it through and save up to get the appropriate equipment. Look for deals online or second hand shops.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> Right, I was just asking because I might not get it on time, hopefully I do. On Saturdays and Sundays there is like a market thing where there's plenty of stuff even for dogs and my parents want to buy a crate there but I was thinking what if we don't get one? Either way if there isn't a 36" one then I'm going to buy a smaller one for now and then save up money for a bigger one as he grows up.


I'd suggest getting a larger crate and sectioning it off. It'll save money and you can keep the pup adjusted to the same crate...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You can also check Craigs List for your area or the nearby areas and sometimes find them for free or very low cost


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Im just thinking about the worst case scenario  What if I put the whole box in tape and a towel on it so it can't bite it?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Im just thinking about the worst case scenario  What if I put the whole box in tape and a towel on it so it can't bite it?


:headbang:


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Liesje, thank you so much for posting those pictures! I especially love the second one, where I can count 7 dog toys scattered around the destroyed binder. Funny!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Im just thinking about the worst case scenario  What if I put the whole box in tape and a towel on it so it can't bite it?


You really don't get it, do you? The puppy will have NO problem chewing through that cardboard. All you are asking for is an expensive vet bill after the puppy swallows a piece of tape and you have to get it operated on to clear the blockage. Want to risk that or just buy a proper crate? You have people with centuries more experience than you telling you the right way to do things. Either listen to the advice given or make your own mistakes. Your choice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Blanketback said:


> Liesje, thank you so much for posting those pictures! I especially love the second one, where I can count 7 dog toys scattered around the destroyed binder. Funny!


I KNOW right?!?! That's what I don't get! There are an infinite number of toys throughout the house and yard! Oh and that was my home inspection report, which costs about $500. Luckily the realtor had a copy so we got a new one, digital file!


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is clearly a child...


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah that is stupid, I'm tired, it's late here  
Oh, and I'ts not that I don't want to get a crate, I'm getting one ... 
and it's not a reason to be rude, cmon now...


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

No one is being rude. Your not listening.
Cardboard box is not acceptable regardless. Get a large-xl. Crate or wait to pick up dog until you get one.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

But I already said I'm getting one? :/
If not, apologies - I'm tired a lot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's only 13 years old. Let's take it easy on him.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Turned 14 On the 12th of October now . Sorry guys, I never had a puppy, to be honest that was my second time seeing a puppy. All the dogs I see are already older... I have no idea what they are capable of doing, especially a border collie. Sometimes I just get stupid ideas that I don't think through, but at least I post them here to make sure if it's fine. I don't want to harm the puppy in any way


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Turned 14 On the 12th of October now . Sorry guys, I never had a puppy, to be honest that was my second time seeing a puppy. All the dogs I see are already older... I have no idea what they are capable of doing, especially a border collie. Sometimes I just get stupid ideas that I don't think through, but at least I post them here to make sure if it's fine. I don't want to harm the puppy in any way


Your asking questions and getting advice before even purchasing your dog. Your way ahead of most pet owners out there. Your going to be a fantastic owner. Skip the card board box and if you can't get a crate right try sleeping on the floor next to the puppy on the floor with puppy in a pet bed. But you have to know their might be accidents this way. The sooner you get the crate the better. Can't wait for pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You really will not know how destructive (or not) your puppy is until you get it which is why people here are reluctant to condone using a cardboard box. It might work....but it might not. The best would be to get the crate ASAP and if you don't have one right away, have the puppy sleep with you or put it in a small area where it can't chew anything (like a bathroom with nothing on the floor). Some puppies never chew anything but others are really destructive which is dangerous when they are not being supervised because they can swallow objects that cause blockages which are very dangerous and expensive to correct. I had a puppy that probably would have been fine sleeping in a box but I've had two that would have eaten the box in minutes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on, buy a crate before the pup comes home. do you
really think card board can contain a pup?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what happened to the dog you got that was aggressive towards
your father?



Speedy2662 said:


> Turned 14 On the 12th of October now . Sorry guys, I never had a puppy, to be honest that was my second time seeing a puppy. All the dogs I see are already older... I have no idea what they are capable of doing, especially a border collie. Sometimes I just get stupid ideas that I don't think through, but at least I post them here to make sure if it's fine. I don't want to harm the puppy in any way


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If you go ahead and buy a big crate----DON'T forget to get a DIVIDER! Otherwise he will pee and poop on one side and sleep on the other.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can't get a crate in time, I would suggest putting the puppy in a small bathroom or laundry room that has been thorougly puppy proofed. It is not ideal, but will do for a day or two.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but as a parent I have to ask this... WHERE are the parents??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Turned 14 On the 12th of October now .


Happy Belated Birthday Speedy!!!

Lies and BrennasMom have given great advice below and an alternative place to keep your puppy until you get a crate to put him in at night.



Liesje said:


> You really will not know how destructive (or not) your puppy is until you get it which is why people here are reluctant to condone using a cardboard box. It might work....but it might not. The best would be to get the crate ASAP and if you don't have one right away, have the puppy sleep with you or put it in a small area where it can't chew anything (like a bathroom with nothing on the floor). Some puppies never chew anything but others are really destructive which is dangerous when they are not being supervised because they can swallow objects that cause blockages which are very dangerous and expensive to correct. I had a puppy that probably would have been fine sleeping in a box but I've had two that would have eaten the box in minutes.





BrennasMom said:


> If you can't get a crate in time, I would suggest putting the puppy in a small bathroom or laundry room that has been thorougly puppy proofed. It is not ideal, but will do for a day or two.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm sorry, but as a parent I have to ask this... WHERE are the parents??


I've been reading Speedys posts since he came to this board. Speedy has put more thought into owning a dog, asked more questions, been more humble, and has shown more desire to be a responsible dog owner than 90% of adults that I know or that have come to this board. 

Speedys parents it seems arent very familiar with dogs. Speedy originally came here wanting to know about responsible GSD breeders and how to go about getting the right puppy. How many times do we see that out of adults, let alone a 13 year old kid??? (now 14) I'm proud of Speedy that after he got his rescue GSD, he had the sense to know that this dog was way more than what he and his family could handle, behaviorally speaking, so he did the best thing for the dog and returned him. 

He ended up with a BC puppy instead because of circumstances, and now he is back-trying to learn. SO- lets cool with the snarky and snide remarks. We have a great dog owner in the making here.

SPEEDY- YOU ARE DOING GREAT. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry if you thought I was being snarky. My point is that when a pet comes into the home, the parents are responsible for making sure that it's taken care of. So I was just curious as to why the parents aren't making sure that a crate or kennel is available before the pup comes home. Maybe I'm an old fashioned parent. When my kids got pets, *I* was the one to make sure that the needs were met. How is a kid going to get the money, get to a store to buy it, etc? I'm not questioning this kid's intentions, I'm wondering why the parents aren't making sure that the set up for the pup is taken care of.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 
Jag @ Since I wanted a puppy and not my parents, I'm the one that takes full responsibility on it... I will train it, take it outside, etc.
Even because you are on this forum means you are more of a dog person than my parents 
My parents will give me money for the requirements, but I need to do everything else - so I'm here asking questions since I don't want to make any mistakes about it. I hope than in a few months my BC will be safe & sound 
I will be putting up Youtube videos too, so you can see how bigger he got, smarter, etc


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree Jag, a kid can't properly take full responsibility for a pet without every step being enforced by the parent to make sure the proper habits are crafted and kept. 
No offense, speedy but even if you start off doing everything right, which will require ever second you have outside if school, 6 months from now when your pup needs to be fed/walked etc. and you know the parents aren't going to be home for a while, odds are you'll pick friends or a pretty girl over the pup, who'll then tear up the house in hunger looking for food and get at something he shouldn't resulting in either vet bills or the parents giving him up for adoption. 

Even crated -- never underestimate a GSD, especially a desperate one. 
In any case, prove us wrong, speedy. But I do hope your parents are taking more responsibility than is being suggested. It's not that I feel you're irresponsible, it's that no kid that age can hold that huge level of responsibility consistently for all those years, few adults can.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Speedy, I wish you lots of luck on your new puppy. 

HOWEVER, I'm with Jag and Mattlink - your parents SHOULD be much more involved. We only ever had cats when I was growing up because they were so much easier. 

BUT ... since they're not involved, keep doing what you are doing - researching, reading, asking questions. You MUST remember something though - everything we say on here is OUR experiences - and there are plenty of people on here with AMAZING advice and WONDERFUL experiences, trust me - but you are the one that will be working with the puppy, so you have to remember - it is A LOT of work to raise a puppy. I'm in my 40s, and I know what I'm doing, and my pup just turned 17 months. There were times during her puppy months that I would have gladly traded her in for 3 hours of sleep. 

You're getting a border collie ... these are VERY intelligent dogs with LOADS of energy ... be prepared to be moving practically all the time!

I wish you lots of luck, and don't be shy about asking questions.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Border collie rescues have great information on their sites:
A Border Collie Warning

I like the last three questions best on that link. 

But yeah, no cardboard obstruction/box.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy, I strongly, strongly advise against getting a Border Collie when your parents are not going to be the primary caregivers, and especially since you know nothing about dogs.
Border Collies are super smart herding dogs that are said to be smarter than GSDs. They also have boundless energy and will need a lot of time, energy and attention, or else they will become destructive and a real problem in your home.
Please go at least and spend time with some dogs, learn about them, and find a calmer breed that will have fewer demands.
At 14 you have school and so many other things to do that after the novelty wears off and you are too busy, the dog will end up needing to be rehomed.
You already could not handle the demands of an adult GSD. A puppy will require 10 times that attention


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I guess I'm not putting this correctly in words 
My parents WILL take care of the pup, go to the vet with me, take me to parks, etc. My mum has to take the pup out when I'm in school, etc. It's not that if I'm away noone will care about the pup, if that was the case I would not get one because that's awful for a pup  
About the adult GSD - I'm pretty sure that if I raised the GSD from a puppy, it wouldn't be that much of a pain at 9 months old, as he was probably getting hit by his previous owner, etc... 
The other reason I want an active dog and not a coach potatoe is because I want to lose some weight (heh...)
But yeah, thanks everyone for caring. I think this thread can be closed as I got my answer to the question, I will get the puppy a crate. Don't worry guys, I promise everything will be fine. I'll keep you guys updated


----------

